# [LAUNCHER][BETA][4.0+] Waterdrop Launcher v0.5.5 BETA TESTERS NEEDED



## Tzeik (Oct 29, 2014)

Waterdrop launcher is a lightweight, super fast, beautiful, innovative launcher. It will change the way you use your smartphone. From handful tools to ultra theming it will make your android experience totally different.
Starting by making your android more organised by using 3 main pages and your smartmenu.
The 3 main pages are your start page, your appdrawer page and your widget page.
In your start page by simply clicking your screen will popup 4 buttons for quick action.
Internet search(seperating at 3 searches: google, youtube and wikipedia)
Reminder(type what you want to remember and it will show up on your start page
Torch button to instantly use flashlight 
Camera shortcut
Swiping to right making ultra simple to open the appdrawer. All apps are sorted in alphabetical order plus you have the option to hide the apps you dont want to show up (ie pre-installed apps you don't use).
Swiping to the left from the Start page you have widget pages. a page you can set all your widgets without number restriction.
So you have widgets, start page, app drawer. All organised as it should be. That's not enough though. Swiping up anywhere in the launcher you open the Smart Menu (you can open it by notification aswell making it fast when you run fullscreen apps and you want to open Smart Menu instantly). Smart Menu is page where you can add a widget all your apps you frequently use and 4 shortcuts. Smart Menu is there when you need it. Not need searching on folders or on pages simply swipe up and you have anything you need.
Themes was never been easier to set. Click and hold on your Start Page choose themes and set your dock bar your start buttons your notifications bar and soft keys (on kit kat) colors as you want. Making your phone as you like it!
What are you waiting for? Get your drop now from http://waterdrop.twomini.com/index.php/waterdrop-launcher (mirror link - http://www.mediafire.com/download/f38aincxaa1cjiv/Waterdrop+Launcher+-+BETA+Version_0.5.5.apk)
or join our community on Google+ here:
https://plus.google.com/b/1023422645...25355141079885
and be a beta tester and always get the latest updates .

If you like our work support us on:
Google+ : https://plus.google.com/u/0/102342264528288508198/
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/WaterdropInc
Twitter : https://twitter.com/waterdropinc

For bug reporting and general discussion join our Google+ community
Or sent us email on [email protected]

Ver:0.5.5:

-Clicking on Clock now opens clock app.
-Option to keep DropTools always open
-Fixed all bugs caused by 2 new WidgetPages
-Fixed dock app change﻿


----------



## Tzeik (Oct 29, 2014)

Version 0.5.1 is out. Links Updated. Enjoy !!!


----------



## holymoly (Nov 5, 2014)

excelent work. just test it on my htc one working perfect


----------



## Tzeik (Oct 29, 2014)

New Version 0.5.2 Added !!! Links Updated !!!. 
-Shortcuts Added (along with widgets)
-Draggable SmartMenu Shortcuts
-Deletable SmartMenu Shortcuts (may cause force close on delete. But the shortcut will be deleted. We are currendly working to solve this issue.)
-Icon Theme Settings Added (in home page)
-Various bug fixing


----------



## Tzeik (Oct 29, 2014)

New Version 0.5.5 Added !!! Links Updated !!!. 
-Clicking on Clock now opens clock app.
-Option to keep DropTools always open
-Fixed all bugs caused by 2 new WidgetPages
-Fixed dock app change﻿


----------

